# Solution to the oil spill



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.wimp.com/spillsolution/


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, isn't that amazing. The thing is that they would have to apply constantly untill they get their heads dislodged from their rear ends and figure out how to stop the leak.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wow deja vu

http://www.wimp.com/oilspills/


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

wow


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

These oil eating microbes sound too good to be true. I wonder about such wide spread use of a creature that can eat a toxic substance like oil. On the other hand, it beats the heck out of what they are doing now! ...which is essentially nothing except watching the spill get bigger.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Coolwizard said:


> These oil eating microbes sound too good to be true. I wonder about such wide spread use of a creature that can eat a toxic substance like oil. On the other hand, it beats the heck out of what they are doing now! ...which is essentially nothing except watching the spill get bigger.


I thought the exact same thing. Nothing ever has "negative side effects" until 10 or 20 years down the road when we find out it causes cancer and birth-defects & have to quit using it. But I hope it's a good as the video made it sounds, and works, and they use it.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

it sold me


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Anything would be better than what they are doing:bsflag:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok: :bigok: I did a little rough photo shop :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Why dont they use it? That was back in the 80's right? Has anyone kept up with the areas that were sprayed to see if 20+ yrs later it had a bad side affect? 


Oh I know why they wont use it. It makes to much sense


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

As of a few years ago they were teaching bioremediation in entry level biology courses in college. Apparently the experts skipped over those classes.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

It has been pissing me off to think that aren't using this idea!! I just don't get it!


----------

